# S-Line model - should I buy?



## zoomzoom321 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey all,

Just about to hopefully step in to the 'TT' world, wanted one 'forever' and am about to take the plunge but wondered if anyone could give me a bit of advice?

Am looking at an S-line model this weekend (private sale) - 02 plate, 75,000 on clock. Been doing a bit of research and apparently the car should have S-line badges inbetween door and back wheel arch as well as on grille. However, from the images I've seen of the car on-line it doesn't have them, is this a problem or did some of them not get them? Also, it has ivory leather seats which don't seem to have been on the options list with the s-line (think it was red or silver leather). It has got the 9 spoke alloys and 5 bar grille. Car looks very tidy and is priced at £8,400, is this a fair price?

Thanks in advance, will hopefully be joining you guys (and girls) soon as the proud owner of my TT


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi There and welcome to the forum firstly...

Most of the things which you have mentioned can be done as mod's ( ie de-badging) The one which gets me though is that if it is an S-line, then I would expect it too have the S-line seats... not some different coloured ones!


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

bought mine a couple of months back, it was up for £8700. but it needed cam belt and brakes, so got him down to £8100 that's with 55k on the clock. I been looking for an S line for about 5 months, so had seen allot of ads. its surprising how many ad's even from dealers were advertising there TT's as S line. saw one today in the Auto trader that said it was S line even though it was a 2000 model. as you know from doing ya research they didn't come out till 02. I'd be surprised if a previous owner would debadge an S line, just seems the wrong thing to do. so id be skeptical about this. there's not allot of other differences you can compare, I believe suspension setup is different on the S line, but not in a way that can be checked on a viewing im sure.
perhaps someone here could confirm if you can check Vin numbers with Audi to confirm it. Mine just happened to come from a dealer near to the original Audio garage it was sold from. I called them and got its full history before buying. might be something you could try to check. biggest bit of advice i can say is don't rush in. you will get the car you want soon. and to wait for the best example. (if like me you are thinking its a car for life) it will be worth the wait. good Luck.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi and welcome to the TTF

tricky one this - i had an 02 s-line and it did have the badges

the s-line was a model that was brought out around 02 / 52

it should have the lower suspension, 9 spoke alloys, titanium headlight inserts, alloy gear stick, leather handbrake

mine was missano red with silver leather

if yours doesn't have most of the above then its prolly a late registered car i would think

here's a pic of mine










the alloys and the black valance were mods that i did


----------



## zoomzoom321 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys some good advice and I think judging from Ikon's image the interior is same colour so maybe the seller mistakenly put ivory leather instead of silver. From what I can see, the car I'm looking at has alloy gear stick and leather handbrake so it's hopefully looking positive  Will give it a good going over and ask lots of questions.

Will hopefully be on here again soon as a new owner, be it with this car or another one 

Thanks again.


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe a dumb reply, but would it not be noted on the V5?

Forgive me; I'm new to the forum & TT in general.......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

checked my V5, and under Model/type it only says TT Quattro (225bhp) there is a variant and version code after that. if this pertains to things such as s-line its only recognisable by someone who can read the code. however when trying to insure my car for the first time, it was surprising how many insurance companies didn't list S-line as a choice.


----------



## zoomzoom321 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys, went to check out the car yesterday but someone had beat me to it and put down a deposit an hour before I arrived.... damn it! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Left the guy my number just in case the sale falls through so here's hoping! Still, it's made my mind up that I want an s-line 2002/3 with silver leather interior so I just need to keep on looking as I'm sure it's out there somewhere.

Will keep you posted and will be sure to let you know when I'm the proud owner of my TT..... the suspense is killing me


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

theres a beauty in the For sale section with all the mods. bute price to. but seeing what has been spent on it ya can see why


----------

